# Fluctuat nec mergitur - Paris through redcode’s eyes



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

I moved from Danang (in central Vietnam) to Paris in August for my studies. I’ll probably stay for at least 3 years. I’ve taken a lot of photos of the city and will surely take a lot more, so I’m opening this thread to share them with you all 😁 Thanks for visiting! If you see something interesting in the photos, want to ask about some of the places shown, or have a suggestion about where I should check out, please feel free to leave a comment


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Montmartre in late August










































We had to climb 292 steps (and paid €7 per head) to reach the top one of the towers. But the views were well worth it.
Looking southeast. You can see Tours Duo and the 4 towers of the national library of France in the middle and the towers of Chinatown on the right.








A street leading to the cathedral









This one I think looks east 😂









Looking west. Hyatt on the left, La Défense in the middle and the tribunal of Paris on the right









Wider view with the Eiffel Tower


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

At the foot of the hill at Montmartre
























Pigalle
























Still along line 2 of the metro, Place Charles de Gaulle and the Arc de Triomphe








Eiffel Tower from Trocadéro









Champ de Mars


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Paris from a highrise at Place d’Italie

Looking north along Avenue des Gobelins. The dome in the middle is the Pantheon, the church on the hill on the right is Montmartre, a bit further right is the Jussieu Tower 









Looking northwest with a view of Tour Montparnasse, the Eiffel Tower and La Défense


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Paris, redcode


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Paris Rive Gauche area in the 13th arrondissement


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Paris at dawn as seen from Courbevoie, a commune west of the city.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Along rue de Tolbiac in the 13th arrondissement. This street passes through or close to some points of interest such as the National Library of France François Mitterand, University Paris 7 (Paris Cité), University Paris 1 (Panthéon-Sorbonne), the INALCO and the main Asian quarter of Paris.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Around Île de la Cité


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saint-Germain-des-Prés area, views from Pont du Carrousel and Cour du Louvre


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Around Châtelet on a sunny autumn morning

At the corner of rue Edouard Colonne and Avenue Victoria









Looking over to the palaces on Île de la Cité from Pont au Change









Rue Boucher, looking towards rue des Bourdonnais and rue de Rivoli









Rue du Pont Neuf









Place du Châtelet with Tour Saint Jacques in the background









Quai de la Mégisserie 









At the corner of rue Jean Lantier and rue des Lavandières Sainte-Opportune


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Parc des Buttes-Chaumont in the 19th arrondissement


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Around the Panthéon in the 5th arrondissement


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

An assortment of photos from Le Marais—the gay and Jewish district of Paris located in the 3rd and 4th arrondissements


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris; well done


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

I visited the Arènes de Lutèce—a restored 1st century AD Roman amphitheatre in the 5th arrondissement, on an October morning.

An entrance to station Place Monge on line 7 of the metro, tucked under the park of the arena on rue de Navarre










Place Benjamin Fondane and the Escalier végétalisé rue Rollin. On top of the stairs is rue Rollin on the direction of the Pantheon.



















Buildings on the aptly-named rue des Arènes facing the arena










Square Capitan, named in honour of a doctor and anthropologist who contributed to the restoration of the arena




























The arena itself with tour Zamansky in the background


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Then I continued west to the Pantheon 

The view from the top of the stairs in the previous post










Place de la Contrescarpe










Et voilà… the Pantheon



















The 5th arrondissement town hall on Place du Panthéon










Église Saint-Étienne-du-Mont



















Bibliothèque Sainte-Geneviève of the Université Paris 3 Sorbonne Nouvelle


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

On another October day, I took the metro to Pyramides (interchange lines 7 and 14) to check out the area. The station is located in the middle of Avenue de l'Opéra. At one end of the avenue is the Opéra Garnier while the Louvre sits at the other end. 

Looking towards the opera house










Looking towards the Louvre










Some streetscapes along the avenue




























The Conseil Constitutionnel (Constitutional council) building on rue de Montpensier, part of the Palais Royal










The two Fontaines du Théâtre-Français on Place André Malraux



















The Cour du Louvre seen from the Place du Carrousel 










The Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel leading to the Tuileries Garden (featuring some scammers targetting a group of tourists 😂)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Paris; well done


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Still in October, I read that Haut Marais was listed as one of the 50 coolest neighbourhoods in the world by a magazine, so I went to check out what’s so cool about it 😂

I started at the Place de la République










Rue du Temple seen from the Place de la République










Place Élisabeth Dmitrieff










Rue Perrée 










Square du Temple—a garden popular with children and pensioners



















Rue Réaumur just before it meets rue du Temple










The town hall of the 3rd arrondissement, now the seat of the town hall of Paris Centre—an administrative division encompassing the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th arrondissements










Musée National Picasso-Paris seen from the Parc de l'Hôtel Salé - Léonor Fini










Rue Vieille-du-Temple


----------

